# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مجموعة جلوات بميلاد ابطال كربلاء

## امواج البحر

مجموعة جلوات بميلاد ابطال كربلاء 


نرفع اسمى ايات التهاني والتبريكات الى مقام سيدنا ومولانا الامام المنتظر عجل الله فرجه الشريف 

والى مراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الاعلام بميلاد :

الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

الامام السجاد عليه السلام 

ابي الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
--------------------

الامام الحسين عليه السلام 

من الثالث تبدي الأعياد 

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/8.rm

يمن شوقك 

http://www.imamreza.net/media/03/04-01.rm

انت الحبيب 

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/55.rm

ساكن قلوبنا 

http://www.imamreza.net/media/03/16-06.rm


الامام السجاد عليه السلام 

بلهفه جينا واعتنينا 
http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/17.rm

يا من العيني 
http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/47.rm

افرح يالمحب افرح يامولانا 

http://www.althqlin.net/audio/afra7...r/thq-nor-07.rm


ابي الفضل العباس عليه السلام 
تشعشع النور في دنيا الهدى 
http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/10.rm


يتعالى يتعالى صوت الفرح يتعالى 

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/11.rm

ميلاده ميلاده

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/54.rm

قمــــــــر وجهـــك 

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/50.rm

دعوتكم يا خوتي جيت ألبيها

http://www.al-mousa.net/4/afrah/bassem/9.rm

----------


## My tears

*مــا شـــاء الله ..*
*أحسنت أخي الكريم ..* 
*ومتبـــاركيــن بمولــد أبطــال كربــلاء عليهم السلام ..*
*والله يعطيك العافيه ..* 

 :):)

----------


## علي المسقلب

*نبارك لكم مولد الإمام الحسين وأبا الفضل العباس والإمام علي السجاد (عليهم السلام)
وإعاده علينا وعليكم وباليمن والبركات*

~~~~~~~~~~~

*الإمام الحسين (عليه السلام )
*
انت الحبيب

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein03.rm

يا من شوقك على عيوني

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein02.rm

مشتاقين لكربلا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein22.rm

انت الحبيب اللي عايش

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein23.rm

غنوا مع الأطيار

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein28.rm

حبيبي حسين

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein20.rm

يا ابن نبي الهدى

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein17.rm

حسين حسين حسين

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein18.rm

يا حسين إسمك بقلبي

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein24.rm

شيلوا الفرحة الموعودة

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein16.rm

محبوب يا محبوب

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein31.rm

عشقتك يا إمامي

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein32.rm

ذكرياتك يا حسين

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein07.rm

حسين آتى

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein12.rm

يا حسين

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein25.rm

يا أمة الإسلام

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein27.rm

حسين مني

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein14.rm

بشرى النبي المختار

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein19.rm

نور نور

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein26.rm

أنت نور وسرور للموالي

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein33.rm

كوكب الحق تجسّد

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/hosein/hosein04.rm

*الإمام السجاد (عليه السلام )
*
يا من لعيني ضواها

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad02.rm

علي السجاد شع علينا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad03.rm

بدرك الليلة زهر

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad05.rm

بلهفة جينا واعتنينا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad01.rm

الليلة الشيعة ملتمة

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad06.rm

نجم في بيت حسين

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad06.rm

تهاني وفرح للسجاد

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad08.rm

إفرح يالمحب إفرح

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad10.rm

يا سائلي أين حل الجود

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/sajjad/sajjad03.rm

*أبا الفضل العباس (عليه السلام )
*
بدرك لاح هالأفراح بإسمك

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas05.rm

تشعشع النور في دنيا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas08.rm

حفظك للعهد وياك إنولد

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas10.rm

أبا الفضل يا من

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas12.rm

كف اللي قالع خيبر

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas15.rm

سطع كوكب أملنا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas04.rm

قمر وجهك نوّر ليالينا

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas11.rm

ميلاده ميلاده هالليلة

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas14.rm

الليلة ميلاد القمر

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas16.rm

عباس يا عباس

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas17.rm

عباس عباس يا زهرة

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas20.rm

إسمع هالخبر

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas18.rm

دعوتكم يا خوتي

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas07.rm

قمر أشرق للناس

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas19.rm

برابع شهر شعبان

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas13.rm

يتعالى يتعالى

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas09.rm

يا أبا الفضل سلام لك

http://www.alseraj.net/tawasheeh/abbas/abbas06.rm

*مـــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــاركــ  ــــــيــــــــــن*

----------

